# Classic Workbench Construction - from start to finish



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Hi, found this online a while back, and just came upon it once more- thought I'd share it with everyone here.

THIS IS NOT MINE! but I think it's a beautifully made bench, and an excellent blog that describes all the steps taken to build it + photos + story leading to it - a must read! especially if you're planning on building your own bench.

http://pages.friendlycity.net/~hrucker/Bench/Workbench.PDF

Enjoy


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks. I saved it into my woodworking folder.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Purplev,

Great post. I would love to build one of these but would feel bad about the bench I already have.

Lee


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I thought you guys might like it.

*Karson* my WW folder is so huge I had to delete other stuff to clear some space on my HD for it… eventually I'll actually have to read it all… yikes!

*Lee* I cleared some space in the back of my shop - I'll send someone over to pick up your current workbench whenever you're ready  ... but seriously, I'd love to build my very own - and the one in the link is very appealing - really is classic


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reference. The trouble with such great reading material is it becomes a choice between reading or sleeping… well maybe just one more article before I turn in


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

That is a great link. A bench is on my list of things to do, that is going to help tremendously. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Copied it to my folder also. I know what you mean about file overloads. I need to put some of mine on disc before my computer crashes again.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I down loaded and made a printed copy of this bench a few years ago. I can't get started building something similar, because I keep coming up with changes I want to make. This one is a good place to start.


----------



## georgethegoat (Dec 26, 2008)

just joined definitley saved that to my collection of woodworking pdfs.

i live in a CoOp and am looking to build a bench there for the house and me.

that one seemed a little ambitious but gave me some good ideas.

this community is awesome so far thanks to everyone.


----------

